# Dropping off the old man.



## Baldplate33

Hello, 
I hope this post does not ruffle anyone's feathers or upsets anyone in any form. Being my first post. I am headed out to North West ND the second week of October with 3 high school buddies, 2 of which are driving from Colorado to meet me and another friend which are traveling from Ohio. I am 33 and have not been out there since I was 21. ( Kids , family , finance reasons.) I used to go with my father every year since I was 11. Mine and his favorite place on the planet! He and a couple of his long life friends who owned a home in tolley. (when you could buy a place for nothing). The people the land the freedom of freelance hunting was incredible the fishing off the bridge huge perch pike, the local bar, old Wes cooking fish or grouse or whatever the hunters brought in.while watching the ball games. It was awesome! Some years were slow some were fanominal. But either way it didn't matter. The people are what the old man loved. So kind so polite so happy to see us every year. Everyone waving driving down the road. I remember being a little guy barely being able to shoulder a youth 20 gauge. Standing next to the old man having talks with the farmers, to have them pat me on the head and tell me to " whack em good little man". 
From what I have read on here things have changed quite a bit as far as getting access. Hunting pressure, posted land, the effects of the oil boom. I just wondered if anyone had any insight at all for me. Not looking for honey holes or GPS cordinates. Or reason to not have to scout. Which is part of the fun out there! Just any tips, or things that really changed. Maybe a general direction to start. I will not pay to hunt nor pay a guide just to add to the problem that in transpiring out there from what I have read. Not looking to bust roosts down wind other hunters and am not part of the boat brigade. Not looking to set my barrel on fire just looking to have some good hunts with friends and have a good time and re live some memories which I shared with my father. Which is the ultimate goal of the whole trip. He wanted his ashes spread out there. So that's what I'm gonna do.
Any help will be greatly appreciated and thank you.


----------



## Plainsman

I don't frequent that corner of the state much so can't be much help. I just wanted to say I enjoyed your post. It brought back a picture of the past I remember well. A man who has never known freedom doesn't know what he is missing. Walking ten miles on opening of deer season and never worrying about posted land was a freedom I doubt I'll see again. There are still a lot of good landowners out there and I'm sure you will have a good time. That said there are also to many that have left their church and now worship at the bank. It's a mixture and you will need to knock on a few doors to find the right landowner. They are still there you just need to look a little harder and a little longer these days.

Reading your post I would have enjoyed the company of your father. I missed out never having met him. I'm also sorry to hear about your loss. I hope all goes well for you this fall.


----------



## Baldplate33

Thanks for taking the Time to read and respond to my post plainsman. He was good man and quite the waterfowl enthusiast. I'm sure we will have a good time regaurdless of the outcome of the hunts. And as far as the farmers go I can't remember them ever sticking there hand out towards you for anything else but for you to shake it. It's unfortunate that money has become such a factor in the ability to enjoy a natural resource. Little Time I have, the ability and know how I have, but the money I don't. And I refuse to pay to hunt or have some guy who does have the money to lease up land take me. Basicly just want to go out there drop him off and see if this is still the place I can bring my son who is 11 to inject the love and passion for waterfowl and wing shooting like my dad did for me. And hopefully his kids. Good luck to you this fall as well.


----------



## slough

Nice post to change up the barrage of "where and when should I go to kill the most birds?" threads on here. You give a good picture of what hunting is all about, not just showing up on Friday and killing as many birds as you can before you leave on Sunday. I know nothing of the area that you ask, but in general the state has gotten busier. Best of luck to you.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

That's a great area to go. Lots of birds. No pressure. Way better than the ppr or devils lake regions.


----------



## Baldplate33

Thanks for the responses they are appreciated. It always was a nice area. If it was slow hunting we would always just go fishing or go to the local bar and I would sit and watch the old man drink a few and shoot it with the locals. Or hust drive! It was always a great place to be! I am extremely excited and can't wait to head that way. Oct can't come fast enough.


----------



## tilley

I appreciate your post. My sons could be you but most of our time was in Manitoba otherwise same memories. It has changed and unfortunately not for the better but I think you will still be ok. Best of luck to you and whack a couple for your dad.


----------



## Baldplate33

Thanks for all the responses! And I will be sure to whack a couple for the old man! His modow was don't shoot em if there not close enough to see the " oh ****" in there eyes when ya pull up on them. Even though a lot of the time he would let them work, land then fly away and then say. " man that was neat wasn't it!" Personally I would have liked to blast a few but we always got our fair shake at them regaurdless.


----------



## fieldgeneral

That's some good stuff right there Baldplate! I got a feeling you are going to find exactly what you need when you get up there. Do what the old man taught you and I'm sure plenty of birds will be had!


----------



## Baldplate33

Hey thanks man! I hope we will do alright! I'm sure weather granted and if the birds cooperate we should be fine. Can't wait to hit the dirt roads and start scouting!


----------



## Feathers

The NW part of the state has way less posting and way less pressure due to the oil fields. It is nearly impossible for non-residents to find reasonable lodging rates so there really isn't much hunting pressure. I tried to get lodging out there this year and everything was $100+ a night. I have a buddy who lives out there and he had no problem getting on land and birds last fall.

The locals from ND will still treat you great regardless of where you go in the state. You may run in to some that have had a bad experience and won't let you on their land but they are still as friendly as can be.

I am sure you will do great. Good luck to you and your friends.


----------



## Baldplate33

Thanks feathers! We already have lodging set up scored a nice room two beds with kitchenette and allows dogs for 80$ a night! It will work out good! And not too pricey split 4 ways!


----------



## Baldplate33

Well, last year was a success! I have not posted since then although I have been visiting and reading the latest rants and subjects. Myself and my three high school buddies made it out and had a great time. We by no means set out barrels on fire but had some great hunts. Mostly little pothole shoots with local ducks. The migration was pretty much none what so ever. It was still pretty warm! Did find a few mallards in a field and had a descent hunt. But mostly grey ducks, teal, a few pins, and yes accidentally a couple of the elusive northern wide liped mallards. Lol! Upland wise we got some nice roosters, and scraped a couple of grouse outta the deal! It was a blast! I had not been for quite some time and man has it changed! The oil boom has really changed the face of western North Dakota as I knew it. But hasn't changed the kindness and simple demeanor of the locals which I love! I did find the perfect spot for my fathers ashes though. Rural, quite, off a beaten up grown over two track with an abandoned homestead at the end. acres of CRP surrounded it with a couple acre pothole in the middle surrounded bye flooded trees. It was perfect. We had a successful duck hunt there in the morning and a 4 man limit in roosters after that in that spot. I figured he would have loved it. So I left him there. This years trip is in the making lodging is set and instead of a week we are going for two and beginning the trip a week later in hopes of more migration. Here are a couple photos of the trip. Hope everyone has a safe hunting season and am looking forward to visiting your great state agin this year and many more to come.


----------



## Baldplate33




----------



## gundogguru

Good looking yella dog. I love the big English style labs. I have 5. good luck I will be out there from the 8th till the 18th. We hunt around Jamestown. This is my 13 year. I just love it up there. If the wife would move I would already be there.


----------



## templey_41

Love the story and thanks for the follow up of your trip. There are still places where the people are the salt of the earth. Like you I refuse to pay for hunting. I feel it taints the sport and it takes the fun out of the hunt. It's hunting not shooting and when one pays for something expectations need to be met. Guides are going to be the death of our waterfowling sport. Thankfully there's enough of us hard a$$' out there that will pass the tradition on. Again, thanks for taking me back down memory Lane.


----------



## fieldgeneral

templey_41 said:


> Love the story and thanks for the follow up of your trip. There are still places where the people are the salt of the earth. Like you I refuse to pay for hunting. I feel it taints the sport and it takes the fun out of the hunt. It's hunting not shooting and when one pays for something expectations need to be met. Guides are going to be the death of our waterfowling sport. Thankfully there's enough of us hard a$$' out there that will pass the tradition on. Again, thanks for taking me back down memory Lane.


Self proclaimed hard ***&#8230; Love it, coming from someone who works in an office setting behind a computer every day.. oke:


----------



## templey_41

fieldgeneral said:


> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the story and thanks for the follow up of your trip. There are still places where the people are the salt of the earth. Like you I refuse to pay for hunting. I feel it taints the sport and it takes the fun out of the hunt. It's hunting not shooting and when one pays for something expectations need to be met. Guides are going to be the death of our waterfowling sport. Thankfully there's enough of us hard a$$' out there that will pass the tradition on. Again, thanks for taking me back down memory Lane.
> 
> 
> 
> Self proclaimed hard a$$&#8230; Love it, coming from someone who works in an office setting behind a computer every day.. oke:
Click to expand...

Classic nodakoutdoors smart$!#@ response :eyeroll:

Nice hijack. Ya know what they say a tool only knows how to be a tool and nothing more.

I'll apologize for fg. He has issues with me. Apparently we hunted together once in Rochester mn at rooster bobs and since it was in a field he thinks that's the only way I hunt and have no other experience hunting ducks and geese.

Again great story and thank you for the update.


----------



## snow

Hey 33,

Good story! pretty cool you left the ole man in the area he once loved. :beer:


----------



## Baldplate33

Thanks for the positive responses! We had a good time and yeah the spot I found for the old man was pretty awesome! Hope all you guys have a great season! Be safe and with the research and reports I've been reading there is plenty of water and birds this year! 35 days and counting! Can't wait to get in the drivers seat and get the be knocks out! :beer: Good luck! I'll post after this years trip!


----------



## Baldplate33

Hello, just wanted to share our 2014 ND experience with ya. It was a awesome trip! We started a week later then we did the first trip and stayed for a total of 13 days. It was awesome, one of my buddies from Colorado brought his father this year who was 72 and man did he have a blast! We found a lot more birds this year and was able to do 100% field hunts which was ideal for him. A lot of mallards and pintails! Few widgeon and even a few teal. Also did fairly well on roosters! And few grouse. Great times and great memories. This year we will be heading out on the 20th and staying for 12 days. Last year we made a few contacts/friends with a few farmers who I have stayed in contact with and are looking forward to our return. I'm ecspecialllly excited because this year I'm bring my boy who is 13. I found out after all ND is still the place I can bring him to show him why his grandpa and myself love the sport of wing shooting. And why it is such a very special place to us. And hopefully one day he will bring his kids. Here a few pics of our trip and a picture of my son from a few day trip we took to Missouri last year.cant wait for him to experience this great place! Hope everyone has a great and safe season!


----------



## teamoutlaw

Sorry for the loss of your old man. Awesome that you came back to where you guys had some awesome memories. There is alot of kind people in this state.


----------



## born to hunt

one of my favorite posts...

Ive been hunting in the Tolley area for the last 15 years with a group of 8-10. I have 8 kids, 13 and under and my oldest has been tagging along since hes been 6. Great people, great memories. We've lost 2 men to old age...I fondly remember stacking oxygen tanks in a layout blind so the old guy could still hunt. He loved every second of it and did his best right up to the end. 
I'll be up there in 10 days. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Slider_01

BaldPlate, did your dad have a chessie that would chew your arm off if you reached into the truck to pet her but would love all over you while sitting on the couch? Did the place in Tolley have really narrow steps to the upstairs and only had a bathroom on the main floor? I spent quite a few nights at Wes' Bar also, cleaned many a snow goose/duck/grouse on the bar, bingo Monday or Wednesday cannot remember, short walk back to the house?
If your dad's name was Phil, then we have many acquaintances in common!

Slider_01


----------



## Baldplate33

No Slider Phil wasn't my dad but I've know Shakey since I was a kid. I sent ya a P.M. Hopefully ya get it!! And yes that dog was vicious while in a crate. I can't remember her name but yeah she would chew your arm off! Ha!


----------



## Slider_01

Tried to send you a PM also, not sure if it worked. I laughed at the Shakey comment, hadn't heard that for several years! Is he still getting around?
Is John your dad? Paul played football for my dad at Defiance and they are still good friends. My dad made numerous trips to join the guys in Tolley and surrounding areas.
I haven't been out since 2007, man I miss the prairie. I would love to get back out!

Rick


----------

